# Do completed cd or lp of Johannes Matelart exist i doupt but he is amazing



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard only one song one youtube none on itune, crap he seem so good as a composer, and i think Matelart is a familly of musician, there Johannes , Luc and another one, all hard to find, what the catch, do Johannes Materlart full album exist??? what about the Glorious Matelart familly i seen Lp on discogs of one of Matelart, can someone elaborated on these composer, starting whit the first mention Matelart, a great flemish obscur that need to be discover and please Paul or Erik van Nevel only you guys can do it, how about a box set of the Matelart familly??

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I heard only one song one youtube none on itune, crap he seem so good as a composer, and i think Matelart is a familly of musician, there Johannes , Luc and another one, all hard to find, what the catch, do Johannes Materlart full album exist??? what about the Glorious Matelart familly i seen Lp on discogs of one of Matelart, can someone elaborated on these composer, starting whit the first mention Matelart, a great flemish obscur that need to be discover and please Paul or Erik van Nevel only you guys can do it, how about a box set of the Matelart familly??
> 
> :tiphat:


Actually there only one Johannes Materlart he a guitarist of earllyy barroque of franco flemiish orig,,, so wwe need two gguitariiist forrr this since he done some duets and classical guitar of early dutch of flemish is awesome , we need a Matelart full album cd wiize or diiigitall, of all his peace whom really can do iit Noel ACHOTÉ Pleasee do iit Noel Akcjhoté. barroque flemish this is smokin cool,, what is total repertoire--output,,,, cann''t iitt


----------

